# Do you believe in astrology



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

For me, astrology has been a great tool to discover myself. I used astrological charts in whole sign system and discover that many of my clients have wrong charts from start.
For example, if they were born at 15:00 pm, they will say they were born in 17:00 p.m and thus Sagittarius Rising became Capricorn Rising. Do you have the same problem mistaking your rising sign?

Do you think you are related to your rising sign than your moon or sun sign? Because I am.


----------

